# My New Wineador runth over.



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I took a little three day trip to the land of CC closes to me here in Europe and here is some of what I've brought back and added to my old stock!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Raph you are so cruel. I'm totally not sending you your Nubs.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll be converting my mailbox to a humidor if you need additional storage. 

Until then, they look to be sleeping soundly with your spot on 65/65! Well done, sir!! 

What's the dress box in the upper right? Fuentes?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Magnate said:


> I'll be converting my mailbox to a humidor if you need additional storage.
> 
> Until then, they look to be sleeping soundly with your spot on 65/65! Well done, sir!!


I'll try to help you out with project numero uno Chris.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

i'm starting to feel some pressure coming from a lot of different directions... 

I think I'll just hang out over here :behindsofa:

Right after I get my defenses in order, that is! lane:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Magnate said:


> i'm starting to feel some pressure coming from a lot of different directions...
> 
> I think I'll just hang out over here :behindsofa:
> 
> Right after I get my defenses in order, that is! lane:


Still not finished on the airplane? (Lemme go check that thread)


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Beautiful set-up and nice selection of cigars Raph !! :thumb:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Magnate said:


> I'll be converting my mailbox to a humidor if you need additional storage.
> 
> Until then, they look to be sleeping soundly with your spot on 65/65! Well done, sir!!
> 
> What's the dress box in the upper right? Fuentes?


Chris there are Camacho Corojo.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I want to go to Sweden... With Raph in charge of the blonds and a humi stocked like that... where else would you want to go!?


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Magnate said:


> I want to go to Sweden... With Raph in charge of the blonds and a humi stocked like that... where else would you want to go!?


Chris you have not seen anything yet, I love drinking singlemalt Whisky and Barbados rum!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

In all honesty, you had me at the blonds... everything else is just icing on the cake. 


mmmmm... cake.... 

mmmmm... icing...


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Raph you are so cruel. I'm totally not sending you your Nubs.


Charlie :nono:, you are looking for a :brick: lane:


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice Raph, if it runth over (It should RUNTH OVER here) and climb in my humi!!!!! Looks like you got yourself a load...


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

pointbreak said:


> Nice Raph, if it runth over (It should RUNTH OVER here) and climb in my humi!!!!! Looks like you got yourself a load...


Steve I am lock and all loaded up Bro! LOL :woohoo:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> Charlie :nono:, you are looking for a :brick: lane:


On a serious note... Give my recent humidity problems, your Nubs are going to sit in the humidor for a couple days and then go out for shipment later this week. Sorry Raph, but I'm paranoid over these things.

Humidity issues were in cooler, not humidor. (Shakes head) So much frustration.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I kind of want to make sweet love to your wineador


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

jessejava187 said:


> I kind of want to make sweet love to your wineador


I just did...and it was wonderful.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Raph, really nice stash and glad to see your wineador coming along. Did you make the shelves?


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

MMMM outstanding!! That is the most CC's I have ever seen in one spot thus far! 

Gorgeous setup. Did someone mention blondes?


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

BTcigars said:


> Raph, really nice stash and glad to see your wineador coming along. Did you make the shelves?


Yes Brandon, I did it all myself.
I will only be using this wineador for boxes so this was very easy to do Bro.


----------

